# Water Fasting



## mininik (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm starting my water fast tonight. Anyone out there care to join in the fun? :bgrin

I'm going for thirty days and will re-evaluate towards the end to see if I can possibly do sixty...




:

A little bit of weight loss and lots of detoxification. Yay! :472:


----------



## MInx (Jan 23, 2006)

What the heck? You mean you just drink water for 30 days? Not even juice? Can you do that? I did the old liquid diet thing once and got so dizzy I could hardly stand and it was protien shakes. Be careful!

Maxine


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm fasting too 4th day so far but not a water fast. Water fasts make me crave too much so I'm doing a 20 day master cleanse (see www.mastercleanse.com if you are interested in the details). No hunger lots of energy and it does an awsome detox. The thing I like about it is that you don't get depleted in vitamins or minerals and you wouldn't believe the stuff that leaves your body. I won't go into detail because it would definately be TMI :bgrin

Good luck on your fast.


----------



## mininik (Jan 23, 2006)

You betcha. Lots of people juice fast, but I don't like it as it slows the process down significantly. Signs of trouble such as acute pain, extreme weakness, dizziness that does not go after a few seconds, black-outs, changes in vision, fainting, etc. are all point to a person having a too-heavy toxic load for their body to handle or a chemical imbalance. Don't worry, I'll be careful.



:

Congrats on you fourth day fasting, Shirley! I tried to check out www.mastercleanse.com, but the link sent me to a search engine for household cleaning? I doubt you're drinking liquid dish soap or laundry detergent... although I bet that, too, would make for some "amazing" stuff leaving your body! LOL!



:


----------



## Kim (Jan 23, 2006)

Okay, you've piqued my curiosity. Do you mean to say that you are not consuming anything other than water for 30 DAYS?!?!?! (That's impossible, right?)


----------



## mininik (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Kim! Remember me and Skip (in avatar)... Open Hunter... 2002 AMHA Nationals?





To answer your questions, yes and no. I will only be drinking water for 30 days and no, it's not at all impossible. I won't starve or suffer from any dificiencies. Here's a link to an excellent article that can explain it in detail: http://www.falconblanco.com/health/fasting.htm


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 23, 2006)

Whoops, no I'm not doing dishsoap Nikki :bgrin I forgot the "the" that should have been http://www.themastercleanse.com



:


----------



## mininik (Jan 23, 2006)

The Master Cleanse site looks neat, Shirley. How long do you plan to continue fasting?


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 23, 2006)

20 days this time as I've had virus that just won't resolve since around Christmas and I'm going to do it in once and for all. I've done several 10 day fasts in the past year and a half. My diabetes, hypertension and allergies become non existant for months afterwards. Nothing more wonderful than being able to control these diseases without medication. My docs are pleased with all my labs so they say keep it up it's working great.

I read your link Nikki and it mentions the one I've been doing but since I'm diabetic I have to use molasses instead of the maple syrup. I like it because I can still exercise while I'm fasting and don't have to rest.

"Master Cleanse FastÂ 

The Master Cleanse or Lemon Cleanse is between a water fast and a juice fast. Basically it consists of drinking a mixture of freshly squeezed lemons, water and maple syrup for a period of 8 to 40 days. It is easier to do than a water fast because you are still getting nutrients and energy from the lemons and the maple syrup. This fast can be done while still maintaining your normal work, yet is less calories than what you would get from a juice fast. It is normal to lose weight on this fast and it is excellent for cleansing the colon. For full details on how to do this fast see the following link: Stanley Boroughs Master CleanseÂ "


----------



## mininik (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, that's great! It's amazing the good it will do.



I'm glad I posted as it seems there are not many people out there who are aware of the benefits of fasting...


----------



## Sterling (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok I've definitely missed the boat on this one!!! :new_shocked: You mean no food, vitamins etcc...just water for 30 days? Will you actually be coherent? I will definitely check out those websites to see what it's all about...very scarey tho.  I did'nt know you could actually do this without serious side effects. Yes please do be careful...have you dont this before?


----------



## mininik (Jan 23, 2006)

LOL! Fasting has been around for a looong time (Jesus did it!) and yes, I've done it before. What I'm doing (water fasting) will involve only water, no food, no juice, no vitamins, etc. for 30 days. 30 days is the goal I have set for myself but people can choose to fast from hours in a day to 60 days, etc. There are also different kinds of fasts including juices, broths, etc. The first few days of a long fast are usually the hardest as your body begins to shed the toxins accumulated in your system. A person who's body is able to withstand the fasting will not only remain coherant throughout but may even think more clearly as the fast goes on. The only "serious side effects" in that case would be a person who is more in tuned to their body and healthier overall.





*Of course one should seek professional medical advice from their doctor before attempting to fast...



:

Some Fasting Facts, by Dr. Cinque:

http://cinque.getwebspace.com/facts.html

Enjoy!


----------



## luckymeacres (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks envypoodles for posting this. I'm going to give it a try. :aktion033: :aktion033: :saludando:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 24, 2006)

Well all I can say is if I had the willpower to go even 5 days with water only.. I would weight 110 lbs now



:


----------



## whitney (Jan 24, 2006)

Boy this Lilb forum is amazing. I think it reads minds. I've been trying to find out information on this with no luck. THANK YOU!


----------



## chandab (Jan 24, 2006)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Well all I can say is if I had the willpower to go even 5 days with water only.. I would weight 110 lbs now
> 
> 
> 
> :


Me, too.



:


----------



## KrisP (Jan 24, 2006)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Well all I can say is if I had the willpower to go even 5 days with water only.. I would weight 110 lbs now
> 
> 
> 
> :


If I tried I'd disappear!! :new_shocked:

krisp


----------



## whitney (Jan 24, 2006)

Can you do the master cleanse and still work and take care of horses, house and dogs? Without falling over?


----------



## Sonya (Jan 24, 2006)

Please people check with your doctor before trying this - people have died while on water fasting. Here is a good article explaining the benefits and dangers of water fasting water fasting dangers and benefits

It says on there people with cetain types of diabetes should not do this, check with your doctor.


----------



## runamuk (Jan 24, 2006)

hmmm been a while since I have done any fasting......I used to do a water/juice fast for 5 - 10 days 2 or 3 times a year.....maybe I should try it to kick this stupid winter crud that I get for months on end ........ my biggest problem is I do get dizzy at first so would find it difficult to continue going to work.............I wonder though if I did a couple weekend fasts if that might help.......2 days just doesn't seem long enough



:


----------



## mininik (Jan 24, 2006)

Good morning.




No "BREAK fast" for me today... :lol:

LOL Lisa! I think I might be closer to 115 when I stop.



:

I just wanted to say to definitely check with your doctor before doing any sort of fast. I am _not_ a doctor or a nurse nor do I have any sort of training in any medical field, whatsoever. There are definitely some people who could be hurt by fasting and people have died. It's not a cure-all and isn't for everyone.


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I can tell you there's no way on earth I'd do this. I wouldn't have the will power (sounds like a form of torture to me), but also, I couldn't function and do my job if I didn't eat at least a little something.

I've been doing a diet since before New Years and it's working great and very easy for me to stick to (NEVER hungry). Between the diet I'm on and exercising each day, I'm getting good results and still able to run my business w/o passing out.


----------



## mininik (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great, Jill.



Keep it going...



:

I'm not fasting only for weight loss, BTW. It's a way to detox my body and start a new way of living. When I'm done I'll be adjusting my diet back to what it should be.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 24, 2006)

> If I tried I'd disappear!!


NOw now Krispy no rubbing in how much of a tooth pick you are. I only wish I could be half as thin as you are :no:

That said, I could never do this. I get sick(throwing up sick) if I do not eat. Also with my other meds and what not, I dont think it would be a bright Idea for me to even try it.


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 24, 2006)

I am doing the cleansing right now..Right in the middle of doing a colon cleanse, at least it is a start


----------



## mininik (Jan 24, 2006)

:risa_suelos: Yikes, shmini... I hope you're not doing that RIGHT NOW while you're at the computer! :new_shocked: LOL!!


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 24, 2006)

envypoodles said:


> :risa_suelos: Yikes, shmini... I hope you're not doing that RIGHT NOW while you're at the computer! :new_shocked: LOL!!


Lets just say I have made some mighty fast trips to the "little room" and I think I shall leave it at that~!




:


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Right in the middle of doing a colon cleanse, at least it is a start


> I don't really "get" the whole colon cleanse thing, I have seen folks on TV selling a colon cleanse product but when you see a colonoscopy done, there is nothing in there at all, looks like a pink tunnel. I know that you do have to do the whole laxative thing before you have the procedure done so is that all a colon cleanse is doing??
> 
> Poodles, what do you do when you are talking to someone and their head suddenly looks like a juicy cheeseburger???? :lol:


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 24, 2006)

Right in the middle of doing a colon cleanse, at least it is a start


> > I don't really "get" the whole colon cleanse thing, I have seen folks on TV selling a colon cleanse product but when you see a colonoscopy done, there is nothing in there at all, looks like a pink tunnel.
> 
> 
> Well having one done a while ago you get cleaned out let me say that YIKES...Drinking that gal of liquid the night before sure cleans a person out but good~! That was the toughest part of having that procedure done is the day and night before spending so much time in the "little Room" And I shall leave it at that..


----------



## mininik (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL! That hasn't happened to me YET although I know I won't be listening to Jimmy Buffett's "Cheeseburger In Paradise" song for a while. It's bad enough going into the kitchen and seeing those two boxes of SLIM JIMS sitting on the counter... knowing that in the cubboard is all sorts of candy (Starburst, Twix, Oreos, peanut butter, etc.)... and then just turning to the fridge (ignoring the pizza, pasta, bread, jelly, pop, etc.) and reaching for a big bottle of refreshingly tasteless DASANI WATER. Yum yum!



:


----------



## jayne (Jan 24, 2006)

This is what came to MY mind reading all this: we are sooo careful not to quickly reduce a mini's feed when we want them to make a change, for fear of that dreadful liver condition (can't remember the name of it right off, starts with an L). I wonder if there is a risk of something similar if a person just STOPS eating and throws some important organs into shock?

Jayne


----------



## mininik (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's one thing to keep in mind: horses are grazers. They are meant to eat and eat and eat and eat. You are right that it is VERY bad for them to stop. When talking about people, fasting isn't for everybody, that's for sure. Yes, people can hurt themselves fasting and some have died. There have been several people who have replied to this thread that they could not possibly go without food and it's great that they know themselves well enough to not try it. When I posted this topic, I never thought it would get any replies. I hope no one out there would start a fast just because they saw this topic without first doing their own research and talking to their doctor...



:


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2006)

jayne said:


> This is what came to MY mind reading all this: we are sooo careful not to quickly reduce a mini's feed when we want them to make a change, for fear of that dreadful liver condition (can't remember the name of it right off, starts with an L). I wonder if there is a risk of something similar if a person just STOPS eating and throws some important organs into shock?
> 
> Jayne


I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing.

And regarding cleansing, not going to pretend to really understand the reason why fasting does this or supposedly does this but I drink a lot of water and in my head as I'm drinking it (seriously, like 200 ounces a day!!!!!!!) I am like chanting "the solution to polution is dilution".

In my experience, for me personally, the diet that really works best for me in terms of being able to stick to it fairly long term, feeling healthy and not being hungry constantly is kind of like a moderate low carb diet. Sugar busters is probably more like it than Atkins, for me.


----------



## Relic (Jan 24, 2006)

l'd be to chicken to try that though l have a girlfriend who does and has for many years but usually for 14 days at a time she has no problem and does get a little slow moving and talking towards the end of the 2 weeks. lf she had a day job l don't think she could water fast the way she does and still function and l for one would never get in a car she was driving when she's on her fast that is scarey. She does mention once she starts to eat solids again she gets cramps if she's not careful on what she puts in her mouth. To me sounds like torture. :lol:


----------



## runamuk (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually all major religions have days of fasting.......and many people fast when they get sick.....short term fasts 2-4 days are very safe ...longer term fasts should be supervised by doctors......I have done it off and on over the years due to stomach problems and food allergies...or to jump start better eating when my eating habits have gone to heck......humans being omnivores are designed to withstand periods of fasting just like other species........many third world countries eat almost nothing compared to an average american diet but the foods they eat are healthier and they often fast as a part of life without ill effects. This isn't new it has gone on for a long time..................I am going with a happy medium....juice and yogurt smoothies until friday then water all weekend and maybe I can kick this dumb flu/cold/pneumonia...whatever it is it needs to leave



: besides this way I actually will take in more and better nutrition since I haven't been eating much anyway



:

thanks for the reminder .......


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok I've come here to this thread twice and kept quiet. While I agree cleaning bad things from the body is good....the fasting part is IMHO not good. Drink lots of water sure but where is the harm is fresh fruits and vegetables? Oatmeal? Your body and it's organs, blood, brain NEED certain things to function. 30 days seems very extreme. If not dangerous. As I read here I am overcome with a bad feeling so please be very very careful.


----------



## Marnie (Jan 24, 2006)

This has sparked my interest, I decided I'd do this, sounds ok. But like always, I wanted to run it by Holly, my daughter in law, who owns a health food store and has gone to college and is some type of health person, I believe she knows what she's talking about. After her response, which is what I'm going to be adding to this, I won't do it. I'd suggest folks do talk to there doctors before trying it. Here's Hollys response, take it or leave it. I think I'll take it.

No water fast. A century ago, sure, do it. In today's toxic, polluted world, your body can't detox the poisons fast enough without getting most people very, very ill. I would suggest the following: 2 days of a raw food diet, eating only fresh fruits and vegetables, followed by a 3 day juice fast. The juices should be organic when available, and should be ones rich in enzymes, such as papaya and pineapple juice. I also like a good organic apple juice in the mix, but don't drink commercial "clear" apple juice. It should look brown, as real apple juice does. Carrot juice is also great for detoxing. Follow your juice fast by eating mild foods that are easy on the digestive system, such as vegetable soup.

I love this detox diet. You may feel weak during the process, but you will feel like a million bucks afterward. If you can keep up with eating more raw, unprocessed foods in your diet, you will continue to feel great afterward too


----------



## Marnie (Jan 25, 2006)

I have to admit that these fasts continues to amaze me and attracks my attention. I've read through everything. I'm going to try something, not sure what yet but will try a fast of some kind.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm following Paul McKenna's diet- you can eat what you like, quite literally, but he _guarantees_ to have you lose weight. Now this guy is a hypnotist non pareil- he has worked with people with real and deep phobias and Yes, he has been a "stage hypnotist" but he also has ALL the letters after his name and has always been very careful what he did and does- no accidents on his shows.

His attitude is simple.

Yo have to be committed to lose weight and you have to do as he says.

Then, all he asks you to do are really simple, straightforward common sense things.

He asks yo to think about eating.

So, I no longer get up and eat breakfast.

I get up and ask myself, "am I hungry?" If the answer is No I do not eat. If it is Yes I do. Later in the morning if I ma hungry I eat. When I eat I have to think about every mouthful and be prepared to not finish my food (A big No No with me- I ma part of the "clear your plate" generation)

Anyway, it is working for all the people in his audience and it is working for the then or so individuals and families he has chosen to highlight.

Remember _none_ of us is being charged, the only fee he receives is the one from the TV company and he is _not_ trying to sell you a book (although there is one if you need it)

I do drink lots of water, and I do make sure my motions are regular.

Apart from that I eat as normal.

I have lost 21lbs- put back on 6 just after Christmas- always a bad time for me- and am now losing it again.

I commend anyone thinking about making themselves more healthy, but that is what we must be sure we are doing!!



:


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 25, 2006)

If you go to this website (that Triggy posted) http://www.themastercleanse.com they have a forum you can join and talk to lots of people that are doing it, done it, or thinking about doing it. I haven't decided yet.

I did do one a few years ago where you drank tea with some soy protein. I managed for 2 weeks (never thought I could) I did feel better after and I did lose weight.

Robin


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 25, 2006)

Fasts like this are not about losing weight although, that can be one of the side benefits. Fasts are done first and foremost to release toxins from the tissues so your body can function properly. By allowing the process of digestion to slow, your body can then marshall it's resources to concentrate on healing. Done coreectly a water fast can be the most powerful and rapid but not many people have the luxury to just not phyically do much while they fast which is why I rarely do them for more than a day or two. With a water fast you need rest to recuperate. Your body will definately let you know when it's time to stop a water fast and only those who ignore their bodies signals end up doing themselves harm.

Years ago I too thought I just couldn't ever miss a meal or I'd get sick and would literally get ill if I went more than 5 or 6 hours without food. However, I found that was just one of the symptoms of future illness. I was so toxic from smoking, drinking, processed/refined foods and exposure to chemicals through work that to stop eating released the garbage so fast I'd get naseaus. It has been a gradulal process to remove those toxins and I have worked with a naturopath over many years to get the results of my previous lifestyle under control. As Nikki said, fasting is not for everybody but it is one of the only ways to undo a lot of the damage we've done to ourselves.


----------



## Erica (Jan 25, 2006)

I have enjoyed reading this thread - and while I don't ever see myself ever ONLY having water......it has been an interesting read.

I know when I cut out all the refined carbs/sugars, added salts, grease ext......I can definelty feel my body go into detox and it is not fun, definelty don't feel like doing much of nothing for a couple of days. So I could not see me keeping up with college and studying trying to do only water for 30 days.

My concerns with no eating anything for that long of period is what happens to your metabolism?? ........seems to me it would Go WAY down, which to me looks like it would be evident when you went back to eating. But then again I am not a doctor or health professional, just a biology major/senior.

Also another thing I don't know HOW much water is drank on this diet but just like with alcohol poisioning - you can have water poisioning; it would take A lot of water, but it messes up your electrolite balance and can cause your red blood cells to burst due to hypotonic/hypertonic pressure build up.......


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2006)

I never knew you could drink too much water!!! I don't doubt it now that you've told us. I wonder if I need to actually cut back the amount of water I'm drinking! I'm not drinking that much out of thirst but because I thought it was really good for me to drink that much (everytime you turn around, drinking 12 ounces or more, more than once an hour).

Plus, like I said probably like a dozen times in email, all this water drinking is making me so cold. Keep cranking up the heat and just feel so cold from it.


----------



## Erica (Jan 25, 2006)

Well Jill -

I don't think there is a set amount that is too much......or at least we didn't talk about it, and this was in a class over a year a go.

I know I try to drink 6 bottles of water a day (I think they are either 20oz or some a tad smaller at 16oz) so I am looking avg 110 oz of water a day........I don't have any problem with that amount.


----------



## minih (Jan 25, 2006)

I remembered seeing a news story about this on tv, looked it up on the internet, here it is

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,455030824,00.html


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jan 25, 2006)

> I never knew you could drink too much water!!! I don't doubt it now that you've told us. I wonder if I need to actually cut back the amount of water I'm drinking! I'm not drinking that much out of thirst but because I thought it was really good for me to drink that much (everytime you turn around, drinking 12 ounces or more, more than once an hour).


I have heard about this before but it is something that occasionally happens to athletes that are consuming huge amounts of water. Jill, I have heard that the magic number for how much water your body needs is to divide your weight in half and that number is the number of ounces of water you need daily. You would have to work very, very hard to drink too much water and then benefits you get from water are immense, your body needs water to survive but as well it can lower blood pressure, of course help your body flush out toxins which keeps skin looking young. There tons of benefits!! (these are just my opinions-not to be oconfused with real medical advice!)


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jan 25, 2006)

Drinking too much water and getting toxic only happens rarely, and usually to athletes that are doing intense training.

I've read that the magic amount of water for people on diets is 1 gallon daily, or 128 ounces. It helps flush everything out.

I'm a water junkie and I drink a minimum of 135 ounces daily and my normal daily amount is 152 ounces. Plus I drink at least one or two diet sodas, which also counts as extra liquid.

A really good way to tell if you are getting enough water or not, and this is coming from my Aunt who is a Doctor..............if your urine is clear or almost clear you are getting enough liquid. If you uring is any shade of yellow your body is dehydrated and needs more water.

As far as fasting goes, my Mother and I are on a sort of fast right now, consiting of one protein shake in the morning and one Odwalls or Naked Juice fruite smoothie at night, and water. Both the protein drink and smoothie are free from added sugars.

There is no way I would ever do a water only fast, and I'm an Anorexic. I just have too much to do and am too active to be able to function on water alone. I wouldn't be able to take care of my animals.


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 26, 2006)

The last time I went in to give blood I was turned down because my hemocrit (sp?) level was too low and the woman asked me if I had been drinking a lot of water. Which I had been that day. She said that will thin the blood and cause a low reading. However in the past (my younger years) I would fast a lot. Not to detox but because I was so busy, I'd forget to eat :new_shocked: . I need to get that busy again.




:


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 26, 2006)

How are you doing today Nikki? Hope all is well.

This a.m, made a breakthrough, my bp and glucose are all low normal again with no meds. Thank goodness the holidays only come once a year, The party food gets me screwed up every year and you'd think I'd learn



: but at least I can get back on track with a January fast. At day 6 now so just 2 weeks to go.


----------



## LaraP (Jan 26, 2006)

What about those that are diabetic? Do you take your meds? I take 1000 Mg of Metformin per day plus Actos for my blood sugar. The only time I had to stop taking it was when Joshua past away as I couldn't eat, and was doing sugar crashes with my blood sugar going down in the 40's and 50's which I actually got sick from that.

So when you fast with just fluids, do you stop all your meds?


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 26, 2006)

Since I'm diabetic I do fast on the master cleanse but rarely do a pure water fast. However I use molasses as the main ingredient instead of the maple syrup. I discontinue my meds and track my sugars regularly while on the fast and as long as I'm not getting readings above 150 on the 3rd or 4th day I stay off of them. If not, then I resume but every "body" is different.

I find within about a week my glucose is under 100 upon rising and 130 2 hrs after meals and blood pressures are usually 115 over high 60's. On meds the best control I get is glucose of 150+ upon rising and 190 two hours after meals, blood pressures are in 130's over 80's. The fast does do me a lot of good and I've gotten the blessing from my MD to continue to do them. As always you should check with your doctor or health care provider before you decide to do this.


----------



## mininik (Jan 26, 2006)

"How are you doing today Nikki?"

Still doing good! Thanks for asking.



: You still going, too, Shirley?


----------



## Jenn (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow ... it really shocks me that people I assumed were logical and intelligent would do this to themselves.

Fasting is really quite dangerous. I urge all of you who are doing it to stop immediately and eat something!

No legitimate doctor in their right mind would advise you to fast like this.

No one with ANY sort of medical background - human or animal - would advise you to fast like this.

No legitimate dietitian would advise you to fast like this.

Get the point?

These health scams are crazy. How many people have to die before the world wakes up to this fact?


----------



## mininik (Jan 26, 2006)

LOL!



: For a long list of legitimate medical professionals (from dietitians to doctors) who DO recommend fasting, do an Internet search, Jenn. I completely respect your right to believe whatever, but I don't understand why you would waste so much energy getting so flustered over something that you're not even affected by.



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 26, 2006)

Even in old times Indians did fast but only for 3 days, no water or food to seek their visions. To fast in order to lose weight or to clease? feels very very dangerous. Do please be very careful.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy Hanah!!! I just went to the site and one of the things I read is about being on the toilet for 1/2 hour to an hour alone in the morning :new_shocked: !!! GOOD GRIEF. I don't have time to be on the toilet for an hour and I certainly can't do that at work either, ROFLMAOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2006)

Danielle_E. said:


> Holy Hanah!!! I just went to the site and one of the things I read is about being on the toilet for 1/2 hour to an hour alone in the morning :new_shocked: !!! GOOD GRIEF. I don't have time to be on the toilet for an hour and I certainly can't do that at work either, ROFLMAOOOOOOOOO.


Well, there's always adult diapers :bgrin


----------



## mininik (Jan 27, 2006)

Gross, you two.



:


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah yes

2 cases of water and a pack of Depends.

Its all you need for losing weight.


----------



## mininik (Jan 27, 2006)

LOL! This is truly going nowhere...



:


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 27, 2006)

I remember ALL to well last summer when I got back from the hospital after having spent a week and 3 days in ICU with Kidney and liver failure... After coming home and for a WEEK they wanted me to drink EVERYDAY 10 QTs.Really it was 8 to 10 Liters which is even more then 10 qts. of CLEAR liquids Can also be Sprite and such as that besides water... Now that is a lot of coming and going if you get my drift saying nothing about every hour during the night I sure did not sleep much during that time... But I got all the toxins out and everything is fine now...But my organs had such down for about 3 days I was about one day away of Not Being Here at all... This was all due to One kind of Strong RA Medicine I was on and nothing else.. But boy was that a lot of trips to the throng... :new_shocked: In the hospital I had a bag in place so I didn't have any trouble. But not at home...But it sure is nice to get ALL of the terrible toxins out as my was already turning yellow in color before I went into ICU...NOT Good at all... What the doctors were saying is try and keep Your Output, and I will put it that way




: pretty much clear~! And that will help at lot of ailments. :bgrin If it shows more color then usual just drink more water till output is clear again and so on..


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 27, 2006)

Nikki

Are your eyeballs floating now?



: :new_shocked:


----------



## mininik (Jan 27, 2006)

: Yep, I think so... oops... darnit... I think one just fell out...


----------



## Marty (Jan 27, 2006)

Think what you want, but my big fat happy arse just got done with a big mac in one hand and chocolate shake in the other and dang I'm feeling good :bgrin


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 27, 2006)

Gawd Marty you do have a death wish don't you



: :bgrin


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 27, 2006)

Danielle_E. said:


> Holy Hanah!!! I just went to the site and one of the things I read is about being on the toilet for 1/2 hour to an hour alone in the morning :new_shocked: !!! GOOD GRIEF. I don't have time to be on the toilet for an hour and I certainly can't do that at work either, ROFLMAOOOOOOOOO.


:lol: OMG on the toilet for an hour? Man oh man your butt and legs would be asleep for sure. Thankfully, what i"m doing doesn't take me an hour or I would definately need to get a supply of depends!


----------



## mininik (Jan 27, 2006)

No kidding, Shirley. That makes me wonder who would put themselves through that kind of torture? I probably don't want to know. There's no way I'd spend an hour of my life on the toilet for fasting... and you can forget depends.



:


----------



## tigeresss (Jan 28, 2006)

That sounds really interesting although I'd never be able to do it as I am hypoglycemia!

On the toilet for an hour and a half at one time? That's really not healthy...according to my readings and what doctors(of all different areas of medicine) have told me you should be speding no more than about 6 to 8minutes on the toilet.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2006)

Jenn said:


> Wow ... it really shocks me that people I assumed were logical and intelligent would do this to themselves.
> 
> Fasting is really quite dangerous. I urge all of you who are doing it to stop immediately and eat something!
> 
> ...



I agree with Jenn! This whole thing is just nuts! And Indians fasting for three days to get their "visions"? Puleeze. Their blood sugar and everything else was probably so low, they were just hallucinating. (I'm really sorry I read this thread, can you tell?)

Surely the U.S. must have something equivalent to our Canadian Food Guide to Healthy Eating!? I don't think fasting is mentioned anywhere in there. And why do we have breakfast programs in school if eating real food in the morning isn't a good thing (and yes, I know, it's probably different for children....). And if eating small amounts of healthy food at regular intervals is so bad, then why do those who inflict torture on others withhold all food and give only water? Perhaps three squares and three healthy snacks should be considered...

ANY diet that eliminates ANY entire food group, not to mention ALL food groups, simply cannot be healthy. And I love the part about drinking so much water, but diet sodas and crap like that are OK? Gimme a break.

What can POSSIBLY be wrong with healthy foods, in moderate amounts, with moderate regular exercise? If we all did that, then all these stupid fad diets would be out of business, and the book stores could be half the size they are now.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd like to try this for about 15days (no way i could go 30 days ...i live 5 minute from wendy's and 5 minutes from Burger King ..no matter which way i go, i pass one of the other ..the temptation is to great!



: )

Can you do a mixture of both? Like a juice & Water fast? If you were to eat anything (such as peanut butter, i know it keeps you from getting hungry. Only like a couple spoonfuls) ..would it throw everything off?

Also, do you think it would be okay to do at age 17? I know your not supose to do diets young since your body is still growing so i kind of try to stay clear of anything serious like that. Would this be okay?


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 28, 2006)

envypoodles said:


> No kidding, Shirley. That makes me wonder who would put themselves through that kind of torture? I probably don't want to know. There's no way I'd spend an hour of my life on the toilet for fasting... and you can forget depends.
> 
> 
> 
> :



I think they meant to have a bathroom accessible for an hour NOT to sit in there for an hour. Nobody has that much to elimate, I hope.



: :bgrin


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 28, 2006)

LoveCoco,

I wouldn't advise a young person who is still developing to undergo this or any type of fast unless medically supervised and to treat something specific such as an illness or extreme obesity. However, if you are looking for a way to improve your health or make some adjustments to get away from the standard american diet a lot of young and older folks alike are adopting a raw food lifestyle which is packed with nutrient dense foods your body can really use. Of course that means you would be willing to dethrone the Burger King in your life. :bgrin


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep, I can just see it now, sorry boss coulnd't get to work on time, I was sitting on the toilet for an hour



: or better yet, your in a meeting and you are chairing that meeting and all of a sudden you get the "urge". Well, how do you explain that?????



: Sorry, be back in an hour?, ROFLMAO


----------



## Leeana (Jan 28, 2006)

My fast lasted an hour and 6 minutes. :bgrin

The pizza was to tempting.

I have the will power of a 3yr old.

It might have been some other person, but didnt Ghondi (sp) fast and almost die?


----------

